# aid-golf-golfdust-training



## ICE9 (Apr 24, 2006)

HAVE you any information about this golfdust training and this site? http://aid-golf-golfdust-training.tabrays.com/


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm not sure, the link just takes you to one of those search engines sites that no one cares about. Try to post the right link and I'll get back to you on it.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I googled "golfdust" and found a site on it. Apparently it's some stuff you can spray the ball with and it will show where the impact point on the ball was from your club. Guess you could use it to improve your swing. Looks kind of like a goofy thing to me, but there were a lot of sites listed in the search, so it must be something people use. Has anyone every used this kind of stuff as a training aid? Did it help?

If anyone wants more info on it, I'd check it out via a search instead of visiting that link, which forwards you on to nowhere.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah I've heard of it, (www.golfdust.com) it's used so that you can go to the range to practice and you wil be able to see exactly where the ball is contacting with the club.

There are a few variations of this product, there's dust, sprays and tape but they all do the same thing.

I think they would definitely be helpful if your contact with the ball is inconsistent, and even if you are a great hitter it would be interesting to use.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Haha, check out the demo on that site.:laugh:


----------

